# First trip to the groomer tomorrow!



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm pretty nervous about it. She's not getting a full cut though, just her paws trimmed, nails clipped, etc. How much can go wrong with that?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

May the force be with you :biggrin1:

Just kidding Hope you both have a great experience and don't forget to take some before and after pics hoto:


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

On Sugarbaby's first trip to the groomer that is what they were suppose to do, when I picked her up, they had shaved her face. She looked like a schnauzer. I had told the groomer I wanted a "sanitary" cut, and when I complained, she said shaving the face is part of the "sanitary" cut so be very specific. Now when I took her to the new groomer I said "Only cut hair that is touching her feet or within 1" of her private areas. Do not cut a single hair anywhere else on her head or body"


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just be happy...but, prepare for the worse. Hair grows! Looking forward to pictures before and after.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Be very specific on what to do and what not to do. Some groomers think they should all be cut like poodles, or maybe that's all they know how to do.Good luck! I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Luckily this is the same groomer that does my mother in law's havanese so hopefully they did well. Hubby is picking her up now!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

looking forward to seeing the results!! I need to get Tillie into the groomer too... I can't see her EYES! LOL


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

LeighaMason said:


> On Sugarbaby's first trip to the groomer that is what they were suppose to do, when I picked her up, they had shaved her face. She looked like a schnauzer. I had told the groomer I wanted a "sanitary" cut, and when I complained, she said shaving the face is part of the "sanitary" cut so be very specific. Now when I took her to the new groomer I said "Only cut hair that is touching her feet or within 1" of her private areas. Do not cut a single hair anywhere else on her head or body"


btw- schnauzers aren't supposed to have their face shaved either. Head and neck but not nose or beard but many groomers do it- I have been so mad when they have cut the eyebrows off or the beard has been cut - that is why I learned to do it my self!

oh and yes good luck at the groomers


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Whelp I spoke too soon 

Apparently when my fiance dropped Eva off at the groomer, the groomer asked if she was to do a sanitary cut, I guess just confirming what we had talked about on the phone. And he told her, "No she needs a haircut." So she got completely shaved! :frusty:

I can't really fault the groomer for that but poor Eva now looks like a schnauzer or something. I have no idea why he said that to the groomer, since we had talked about her getting a sanitary cut that morning









Once I find my memory card reader I'll put up some pics.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I didn't know that a having a haircut means to completely shave the dog. Ohh noo. I am sorry this happened to you.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I didn't know that either. But I think he learned his lesson and won't be making THAT mistake again haha.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG I'm so sorry..I couldn't imagine that getting a haircut meant getting shaved either but my Sissy got shaved w/out my approval and my Smokey had all his black tips cut off after I specifically told her NOT to touch his coat..........

The only good news is that it does eventually grow back


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH NOOOOOOO, I am SO sorry...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hurry with the pictures!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

lol I'm still trying to find my card reader. I'm going to do a deep clean tomorrow and I'm sure it will show up


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh no poor pup and poor you, I would have gone mad!Still fur grows.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I forgot the dog show was today so no cleaning lol. I promise pics tomorrow!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Huh?! What dog show?! I can't find a dog show? On TV or in real life?!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

There was a local dog show in Raleigh today. I went to check out the Havs and see how they do the judging for the obedience competition


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Things got crazy at work so here are the much delayed photos. Unfortunately it's kind of hard to tell from the photos how short her hair was but I think you'll get the idea. I also need to invest in a better camera I thinkound:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

My puppies have that same toy! Her hair cut does not look bad.....it looks like they left some length...when they shaved Sissy they really shaved her...


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah it's hard to tell from the pics but other than her head the hair on her body was shaved down to the same length as a boxer almost! And they shaved down the hair on her muzzle that it was almost just skin on the bridge of her nose. Craziness!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Best of luck!

The first time I took Kirby to the groomer I was so worried he'd be mistreated and had no clue how to find a good groomer....Took him to another city and had to fill out a card requesting what I wanted done. I explained that I wasn't sure...just wanted him trimmed up...thinking they would know what a purebred Havanese should look like (what did I know about purebreds? nothing!). I also wrote on the note to please give him lots of hugs during the procedure. They looked at me like I was from outer space...shook their heads...took my precious puppy and handed me back a dog that looked like an orangutan. He looked simply ridiculous! I don't know how they managed to make such a mess of him! When I picked him up....and saw him...there was a huge lump in my throat...I am a too nice person so I foolishly said, "I'll bring him in again...you did a great job". The gal looked at me strangely and said, "Really? Well, thanks!" She knew darn well she had screwed up. I never went back there and all other groomings have been wonderful.

Of course, that was 8 years ago now...I am sure your little one will turn out beautifully....don't worry....you will love the cut. Just don't tell them to hug your dog throughout the grooming...That's where I went wrong!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

As soon as I read the title of this thread, I braced myself!

I have to say your pup doesn't look bad, but I'd be furious too. Thankfully, it's not a limb, and will grow back in time. 

Kirby, you're not out of line for requesting hugs. It's like children, you have to talk to them, hug them, reassure them that everything will be OK. 

My friend who's an experienced dog groomer will ALWAYS take her time to educate herself about a specific breed of dog she does not know particularly well, so that she can groom it according to the breed standards and/or that of the client. 

While I believe the rules here state we cannot advertise (& I'm in no way wanting to do that), but I've read so many grooming horror stories here........

For those of you seeking a wonderful, PROFESSIONAL, kind, and LOVING groomer of dogs- including Havanese, PM me for further details. She lives in Bracebridge, Ontario Canada.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... What did I tell ya! He will be cute and fluffy in a couple of months. The cut reminds me of a cut on Dexter when I got carried away with my clippers and scissors. Hair grows! And.....you will love the break from grooming!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

evaofnc said:


> Things got crazy at work so here are the much delayed photos. Unfortunately it's kind of hard to tell from the photos how short her hair was but I think you'll get the idea. I also need to invest in a better camera I thinkound:


 How many puppy's do you have?


----------

